# Frogskins or Oil Rigs?



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Which of those two pairs of sunglasses should I get? I can't decide, it's tearing me apart! :dunno:

oh and if anyone has any other suggestions I'll be glad to hear them


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

oilrigs are sweet but get what you like and what fits your face.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

well that's the thing, over all I like the way the frogskins look more, but I haven't been able to try them on and I'm worried that they'll fit wrong or something. I did get a chance to try on some oil rigs and I thought they fit perfectly. I think I just need to find a pair of frogskins in a store to be able to decide


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

yeah just wait and try both on then decide. i did the same thing, but i ended up with the gascans


----------

